

 What to buy? Samsung Galaxy S4 or Note 2? - makuchaku
http://www.makuchaku.in/blog/what-to-buy-samsung-galaxy-s4-or-note-2

======
makuchaku
Question - Does the 1080p screen vs 720p screen makes that huge a difference
on a device of 5 inches (or so)?

